# youth/ladies longbow for sale



## longbowdave1 (Feb 19, 2010)

this a 58" amo ,fox river longbow, youth model. green mountain action wood riser, maple limbs with black glass. it has a satin finish and classic look. cut near true center with a calf hair rest. a perfect bow for the young shooters or the ladies. perfect for those with a draw length between 24  and 27 inches. 

40# @ 26"
37# @ 25"
34# @ 24"

 185$ shipped to your door anywhere in the U.S..

 thanks for looking.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 19, 2010)

pics of the bow strung.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 19, 2010)

i'd love to hear your comments on the little bow even if your not interested in buying it.

thanks,
dave


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks nice but looks are not everything, since never shot it can't really say.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 19, 2010)

mr mike,

 it's a bow that i desiged for my 11 year old son last year, it's a wicked little bow that move an arrow real well. he uses it to hunt whitetails as well as going to 3-d shoots. i'm tempted to use his for turkey this year, it would work well from a blind.


----------



## CallMaker (Feb 19, 2010)

That would be a great bow for turkeys from a blind.

Ed


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 19, 2010)

ed , my tag for turkey is not until the first week of may but, i may take that bow. 40+ pounds is plenty to take down a tom!


----------



## CallMaker (Feb 19, 2010)

I should say 40# is enough, and then some. My standard turkey bow for several years was 38# and it worked just fine. For that matter there is nothing wrong with 40# for deer.

Ed


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 19, 2010)

i agree. i read and article in traditional bowhunter magazine a few years back, it was about a guy who built just such a short longbow about 35 pounds just for his turkey hunts. he said he liked to be able to draw sooner and hold longer on the birds with a lighter bow. less chance of getting picked off with the movement from drawing the bow>-------->


----------



## CallMaker (Feb 19, 2010)

Amen to that, those birds will bust you in a heartbeat from just a little movement. Being old and lazy most of my turkey hunting is from a blind but when I hunted "in the open" I found that those birds are pretty quick to make you.

Ed


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 19, 2010)

i had several toms come in last spring but just wouldn't take the last few steps to  loose an arrow. maybe this year.

 just remembered, that in my avatar picture , my son is holding his version of this bow, it's 38# at 26" and he's lovin it!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 20, 2010)

here's a better picture!


----------



## CallMaker (Feb 21, 2010)

Dave, You have mail.

Ed


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks ed!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 25, 2010)

bow available only for a few more days, thanks for looking.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 27, 2010)

last day available, thanks for looking!


----------

